# Ye olde hand drill/ twistlock/ electric drill/ bender



## stuiec

Cool stuff. I love seeing old tools. Working with them...not so much!


----------



## 480sparky

Years ago, my dad gave me his transit set.

































































The whole set is 6 years older than I am.


----------



## walkerj

480sparky said:


> Years ago, my dad gave me his transit set.


That is awesome.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## Shockdoc

That drill is something I'd feel better having plugged into GFCI receptacle.


----------



## Frasbee

Shockdoc said:


> That drill is something I'd feel better having plugged into GFCI receptacle.


What?? Our forefathers didn't have ground fault protection! :laughing:


----------



## stuiec

Nice transit. I like that you can see that a human was involved in its construction.


----------



## walkerj

Shockdoc said:


> That drill is something I'd feel better having plugged into GFCI receptacle.


When I first started out that is the exact drill that was on the truck I was on. 

Don't stand in water on concrete and drill even if on GFI. It will still bite you enough to clench your teeth.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## BBQ

Shockdoc said:


>


I have that same drill with a right angle drive. It was my Dads and he used it while he was plumber.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Coulda done without seeing your hooves:whistling2:


----------



## Wireman191

I could not even imagine drilling steel with a hand crank drill! Thats some cool stuff, To bad the tools we all use now will end up at the dump.


----------



## BBQ

mcclary's electrical said:


> Coulda done without seeing your hooves:whistling2:


Be careful, you know he will show us everything just to hurt our eyes.


----------



## BBQ

480sparky said:


>


Those are some sexy Transit pictures .... you should rent a live model or two ...


----------



## Shockdoc

BBQ said:


> I have that same drill with a right angle drive. It was my Dads and he used it while he was plumber.


that thing works like new, I put it back in my truck.


----------



## Shockdoc

Wireman191 said:


> I could not even imagine drilling steel with a hand crank drill! Thats some cool stuff, To bad the tools we all use now will end up at the dump.


These people paid a couple brothers to get rid of some pretty cool old drill presses, lathes, band saws and other tools, the actually paid someone to load that stuff up in a truck . Sad part is the two smoked out looking brothers are bringing everything to the scrap yard.


----------



## user4818

I dare anyone to use that drill without it being protected by a GFCI. :no:


----------



## Wireman191

Shockdoc said:


> These people paid a couple brothers to get rid of some pretty cool old drill presses, lathes, band saws and other tools, the actually paid someone to load that stuff up in a truck . Sad part is the two smoked out looking brothers are bringing everything to the scrap yard.


 Thats to bad.


----------



## piperunner

Well 480 i like that also have some old stuff over the years this was a Eagle Theodolite . 

Year 1920,s the old plum bob set up over mark when you see 1/2 in the two horizontal lines looking into view its 50 foot from plum bob mark distance .

If the wind its not blowing !

If you see 1 inch your 100 feet from plum mark










We like old tools this actually still works i had the layout crew on site test it out with there high tech digital transit and it was 1/32 off . The thing hanging off the side is a magnifying glass used to see the seconds and minutes on the silver scale they dont make stuff like this anymore .


----------



## BBQ

Peter D said:


> I dare anyone to use that drill without it being protected by a GFCI. :no:


I really don't use it, the full metal case and old cord worry me.:laughing:

It also needs to have some TLC, the brushes spark a lot. I need some old time motor guy that has the right tools to fix it up.


----------



## Shockdoc

Anybody have an idea of what era those porclein twistlock receptacles were from ?


----------



## walkerj

Shockdoc said:


> Anybody have an idea of what era those porclein twistlock receptacles were from ?


I have an old porcelain 480v 4-wire twistlock from the 60s but I think those you have pictured are older.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## stuiec

reminded me I still have this one










can anyone tell me about this screwdriver? Is the flip out part just for torque? Says 'TUFFY" on the handle.


----------



## retiredsparktech

Wireman191 said:


> I could not even imagine drilling steel with a hand crank drill! Thats some cool stuff, To bad the tools we all use now will end up at the dump.


 I have one of those egg-beater type hand drills. I don't use it, but I refer to it as the first cordless drill.


----------



## retiredsparktech

walkerj said:


> I have an old porcelain 480v 4-wire twistlock from the 60s but I think those you have pictured are older.
> 
> Those devices were from the pre-nema era. Hubbell made those way into the 70's. The three phase type were rated 10A @ 600V and 20A @ 250V.


----------



## jhall.sparky

Shockdoc said:


> Some stuff the kids were throwing out from their deceased uncles home. I was there to survey some future work. Thought some of you might enjoy these.


why were you barefooted???????????????????????? :whistling2:........


----------



## BIGRED

jhall.sparky said:


> why were you barefooted???????????????????????? :whistling2:........


Looks like he has an in-grown toe nail. :laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech

jhall.sparky said:


> why were you barefooted???????????????????????? :whistling2:........


 He likes the feeling of dog doody oozing between his toes.


----------



## jhall.sparky

*tool grandaddy left............*

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/jhall-sparky-21475/albums/tools-such/

how much do you guys think that old smif' welder is worth?


----------



## Shockdoc

jhall.sparky said:


> why were you barefooted???????????????????????? :whistling2:........


I was at home.


----------



## jhall.sparky

Shockdoc said:


> I was at home.


i hoped you wouldnt notice my hastily written post................

i thought about that later and was concentrating on the" went to a customers today"..................... sorry!


----------



## Shockdoc

retiredsparktech said:


> He likes the feeling of dog doody oozing between his toes.


My step daughter is constantly reminded.....first time i step in dog crap, the dog is outta here. I hate her mutt.


----------



## BDB

480sparky said:


> Years ago, my dad gave me his transit set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set is 6 years older than I am.


I have the exact same set up 480, and we still use it


----------



## 480sparky

BDB said:


> I have the exact same set up 480, and we still use it


You wouldn't happen to have the printed instructions for it, would you? I know it originally had them, but I can't even find a pdf of them.

I use it still, but sparingly. My biggest use was setting boxes for kitchen countertop receps, but then I got a laser.


----------



## retiredsparktech

Shockdoc said:


> That drill is something I'd feel better having plugged into GFCI receptacle.


 I don't think that Milwaukee hole shooter is that old. Probably from the mid-60's to the early seventies. Looks like a 3/8 heavy duty Jacobs chuck. Those things were made to last forever. If it's sparking at the comutator, the brushes are either worn or the springs are weak. The armatures are very rugged and seldom need replacement. Not like the junk they build today.


----------



## BDB

480sparky said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the printed instructions for it, would you? I know it originally had them, but I can't even find a pdf of them.


I will look and let you know


----------



## BDB

480sparky said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the printed instructions for it, would you?


Doing a quick search I did not find the Manual for it but I do I have the little sheet that is the instruction for "How To Adjust Bubble", but it looks like you already have that.


----------



## electro916

BBQ said:


> I really don't use it, the full metal case and old cord worry me.:laughing:
> 
> It also needs to have some TLC, the brushes spark a lot. I need some old time motor guy that has the right tools to fix it up.


If the brushes are sparking a lot I am going to bet that the commutator is shorted, could just need a cleaning or it is internally shorted.


----------



## 480sparky

BDB said:


> Doing a quick search I did not find the Manual for it but I do I have the little sheet that is the instruction for "How To Adjust Bubble", but it looks like you already have that.



Are you sure you have the exact same model #? The model number that's 1 less than mine had an adjustable bubble. Mine is a sealed bubble.


----------



## BDB

480sparky said:


> Are you sure you have the exact same model #? The model number that's 1 less than mine had an adjustable bubble. Mine is a sealed bubble.


Well maybe not the exact same. Mine has the bubble on top. On your wooden box holder you have two hooks and mine has one (Larger) in the middle. So I guess I misspoke when I said exact.


----------



## stuiec

BDB said:


> Well maybe not the exact same. Mine has the bubble on top. On your wooden box holder you have two hooks and mine has one (Larger) in the middle. So I guess I misspoke when I said exact.


what is the maker's name? How old is the transit?


----------



## n5i5ken

do any of you guys remember the rawl drill and fibre anchors for masonary/concrete walls??


----------



## oldtimer

n5i5ken said:


> do any of you guys remember the rawl drill and fibre anchors for masonary/concrete walls??


 I guess you mean Rawl plugs!

Yes, I remember, I probably still have some!


----------



## Shockdoc

n5i5ken said:


> do any of you guys remember the rawl drill and fibre anchors for masonary/concrete walls??


Fiber w/ the spring inside ? Everyone I've encountered has always slipped out.


----------



## BDB

stuiec said:


> what is the maker's name? How old is the transit?


I am not sure how old it is, it is made by craftsman.


----------



## 480sparky

stuiec said:


> what is the maker's name? How old is the transit?


Sears. It's 58.


----------



## stuiec

480sparky said:


> Sears. It's 58.


If you can find out who made it for Sears, you might find a manual for sale here: http://www.mohaveinstrument.com/NewFiles/Manuals.html


----------



## joethemechanic

Shockdoc said:


> Some stuff the kids were throwing out from their deceased uncles home. I was there to survey some future work. Thought some of you might enjoy these.



You can get a Chinese girl with little nimble fingers to do something with those toes. I think around here it's like 20 or 25 bucks


----------



## joethemechanic

oldtimer said:


> I guess you mean Rawl plugs!


The old Rawl plugs were made with hemp fiber


----------



## RICK BOYD

*drill*

I have one like that that I still use with the drill press stand
and a sazall that matches


----------



## Going_Commando

I should dig through the shop and take some pictures some time. You guys would get a kick of out the old tools and the "New old stock" that we have dating back to the 50's. I also have my Grandfather's first business ledger from when he started out in 1945. Anyone need porcelain rotary switches for their house? Got some brand new in cardboard. :laughing:


----------



## RICK BOYD

Going_Commando said:


> I should dig through the shop and take some pictures some time. You guys would get a kick of out the old tools and the "New old stock" that we have dating back to the 50's. I also have my Grandfather's first business ledger from when he started out in 1945. Anyone need porcelain rotary switches for their house? Got some brand new in cardboard. :laughing:


please do post pics !


----------



## guest

Going_Commando said:


> I should dig through the shop and take some pictures some time. You guys would get a kick of out the old tools and the "New old stock" that we have dating back to the 50's. I also have my Grandfather's first business ledger from when he started out in 1945. Anyone need porcelain rotary switches for their house? Got some brand new in cardboard. :laughing:





RICK BOYD said:


> please do post pics !


Of the electrical stuff, not you going commando please. :laughing:


----------

